# I have 28 Kilogram 486's and earlier...



## Anonymous (May 7, 2009)

hi 
i'm new here and this is agreat forum ..
i have 28 Kg of 486's and earlier i put one in aqua regia the cpu out from the aqua clean from it's pins and the plated gold but i don't know how to get the gold out ...
i hope any one have the experiance tell me how
thank you 
Mr. Sweity


----------



## glorycloud (May 7, 2009)

Hey Mr. Sweity - go up and see ALL the videos on Steve's website:

http://www.goldrecovery.us 

It will be helpful for you to get some good basic knowledge under your belt. Search the forum for posts on dropping gold from AR as well.
Study, study, study!!!!! Then refine, refine, refine!!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (May 7, 2009)

hey Mr. graycloud no not get nervus of me :evil: :roll: 
i'm here to study, study and study!!! i'm on the site

thanx for the commint Randy 8)


----------



## glorycloud (May 7, 2009)

28Kg of 486's should get you a nice chunk-o-gold.

Have fun amigo! 8)


----------

